# Free Camping at WIneries and Farms



## kdgreene (Feb 23, 2010)

There's this great new program set up for all all RVs and Motorhomes to visit wineries and farms around the US and then we get to stay overnight for free.  Harvest Hosts is a great way to get a break from campgrounds and to be able to visit and support mom & pop operations.  Plus we get to taste new wines, buy fruit and vegies from the source and buy locally made products.  Check out their website www.harvesthosts.com


----------



## Triple E (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Free Camping at WIneries and Farms



Don welcome to the forum. Harvest Hosts looks like an interesting membership. Would be nice to see Harvest Host become a sponsor of RVUSA.  



:8ball:


----------



## C Nash (Feb 23, 2010)

Re: Free Camping at WIneries and Farms

Not enough information on the areas where they are located.  May be so far out of the way that the free night would not be worth the drive. Maps show general location but no information when you click on the locator    Is Don just passing this on or is it just another free ad


----------

